# Can I mount my air tank upside down?



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the tank I want in my cart, but started thinking about how to drain the tank (if needed) if I were to mount it to the deck in the trunk. (tank feet facing the deck)

I assume that if I run water traps before and after the tank (compressor-tank and tank-valvebody) that water won't be an issue, but alas I am new to air ride.

The tank is here. 3gal accuair tank

I work for a parker distributor, so acquiring quality water traps with auto-drain isn't an issue, just want to clear this up before I purchase the tank in question. Please don't recommend me another tank because I plan on running Accuair's EXO mounting system. I have searched the air suspension sub-forum to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you run an aluminum tank with a trap before and after, water will be pretty much non-existant in the tank. You will still get a bit of condensation in the tank when the air cools but nothing to worry too much about.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright, that's all I needed to know. Thank you very much...

Decided to go with the 5 gallon tank while waiting.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

I have that same 3 gallon tank, and as nice as it is that it fits into my wheel well, It's getting annoying to hear my compressor kick on everytime i hit a preset. even if I go from pancaked, to my low driving preset, with a full tank. 

I should have went with a 5 gallon and planned my install better.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Just incase someone reads this later on...

The tank pictured on Accuair's website is nothing like the tank that I actually received. The tank I received is in raw finish and does NOT have mounting feet as pictured.

It does however, have 10 ports. 1 1/4" port on each end, 1 3/8" port on each end, 3 1/4" ports and 3 1/8" ports on the cylinder portion of the tank. So, mounting the tank "upside down" is no longer an issue because I'll just be using the mounts from the EXO mounting system.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Just incase someone reads this later on...
> 
> The tank pictured on Accuair's website is nothing like the tank that I actually received. The tank I received is in raw finish and does NOT have mounting feet as pictured.
> 
> It does however, have 10 ports. 1 1/4" port on each end, 1 3/8" port on each end, 3 1/4" ports and 3 1/8" ports on the cylinder portion of the tank. So, mounting the tank "upside down" is no longer an issue because I'll just be using the mounts from the EXO mounting system.


Look again at those ports. If is truly an accuair tank it should only have 1 1/8 port. and there are two threaded bungs so you can bolt the tank down to something. Shine a light down the threads and you will see two that are closed off. These are the "feet"


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Auto drain water trap?


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> Look again at those ports. If is truly an accuair tank it should only have 1 1/8 port. and there are two threaded bungs so you can bolt the tank down to something. Shine a light down the threads and you will see two that are closed off. These are the "feet"


Holy ****, you're right. I feel like an idiot now. Either way, I'm on my way to a proper air ride setup.


----------

